# Go Spurs Go! LAKERS ARE OUT!!!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wow! What a series so far. The Lakers just don't seem to be stepping up to the plate this year. Looks like there might not be a 4-peat. Nothing would please me more than to watch the Spurs take the Lakers down. It would be sweet revenge after the last couple years.

BTW: For those who don't know, right now the Spurs are winning 2-0 against the Lakers. They play their next game in LA on Friday.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

And nothing would please me more than watching the Kings stick it to the Lakers. After the last couple of years, it feels as though even if the Kings go all the way, if they don't beat the Lakers then it wouldn't really "count".

But even with all that, I can't say I'm really rooting for the Lakers to make it past this round. The Spurs are kicking LA's ass, and good for them!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would be happy if Sacramento went all the way. They deserve it! I'm a Spurs fan but I also like Sacramento because they have some real good players. 

Spurs or Kings, doesn't matter. As long as its NOT the Lakers.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I was tuned in last night as well. When the Spurs went up by 33 at one point we were all dancing a jig at our house. That was one totally awesome performance to watch if you were a Spurs fan. A real team effort. 

The Lakers are going to have a hard time getting past round 2 with Fox and George out with injuries and now what looked like a half speed Kobe Bryant thrown in to boot.

4peat No Way!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Go Lakers! Phooey on the 2 games in San Antonio. Real team shows up tomorrow night! I hope..... Series has literally stunk so far. I couldn't even watch last night's game and we had a party. We (mostly I) listened to Wild/Canucks game instead. Lakers now in 7..


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Usually, when a team wins the first game of a seven game series, that team ends up winning the series.

It's even more rare for a team to come back from a 3-0 deficit and win four games in a row. _Correction: No team has ever come back from a 3-0 deficit to win a series._

And yeowch, paybacks a *****. Sacramento trounces Dallas in game one, Dallas trounces Sacramento in game two, and games three and four are on Saturday and Sunday in Sacramento. And two of the key Kings are injured.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Ah, heres the links:

http://www.nba.com/playoffs2003/bestofseven_series.html
http://www.nba.com/playoffs2003/game_1_winners.html


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

You guys know damn well the NBA won't let the lakers lose...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Damn! The Spurs choked last night.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Of course they did... You didn't think we would let you beat them. We also made sure that Chris Webber would be out for the next series and the Lakers own the Mavs. My plan worked perfectly.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Was it also your idea for the Kings/Mavs to play back-to-back games at Arco this weekend?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

See you are understanding how I work. Now I just have to get the Knicks the first pick in the draft and my plan is done....

We appreciate you routing for lesser teams, but we really don't need you.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Nice of David to make an appearance on this site. LOL!   
Why was Jordan booted out of Washington?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Members of Beale Air Force Base's 940th Air Refueling Wing are cheering on the Sacramento Kings from southern Iraq. Their photograph made the e-mail rounds in the capital region Tuesday after being sent from Tallil air base, where the troops are keeping tabs on the Kings in the playoffs.

Sacramento Bee Story


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *Nice of David to make an appearance on this site. LOL!
> Why was Jordan booted out of Washington? *


To help with the new franchise in North Carolina.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

See I told you I'd work it out. Now I just have to get some better players on the Lakers and Knicks.... Maybe Karl Malone and Elton Brand on the Lakers and Tim Duncan and Lamar Odom on the Knicks to go along with their first pick in the draft. I think they should pick Carmelo Anthony since he is known by the NY'ers...


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey commish - 

Are you too busy to register at the site? 
Who's going to win the Dallas series and why? 
What teams in the East is the commish looking to improve soon to compete with the West in 2004? 
Do the Lakers win Tuesday night to win it all on ABC Thursday or does the NBA need a game 7 on Saturday?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *Who's going to win the Dallas series and why? *


Well we at the NBA don't really care. We made sure Chris Webber was done so he couldn't carry the series on his own and we like the way its gone so far. Either team sets up well for the Lakers match-up and thats the way we like it.


> *
> What teams in the East is the commish looking to improve soon to compete with the West in 2004? *


Well we like the Knicks. That's going to be a total gut job, but we feel though the draft and free agency we can take care of that one. We also like the Pistons and Celtics doing well. We have kept the Nets going because of our trouble with our NY franchise, but now that we will take care of the Knicks, the Nets will fade back to clipper level.


> *
> Do the Lakers win Tuesday night to win it all on ABC Thursday or does the NBA need a game 7 on Saturday? *


We of course would like to wrap the game up on ABC to get a national audience, but we do like a 7th game to increase revenue. We do not expect the series to go to a 7th game though and would love to end it in LA in front of LA fans.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

But, Mr. Stern, wasn't the ratings higher for the Kings-Lakers series last year than the Lakers-Nets series?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Very true, which is why we believe we need to "fix' the Knicks franchise. No one here at the NBA think anyone in the east can beat the top 6 teams in the west. This is why I must fix the Knicks and restore the finals to the place it should. People watched the Lakers-Kings last year because they knew it was going to be a good series even though we at the NBA were making sure the Kings wouldn't win. Now no one including those in New Jersey even though that the Nets would win more than one game. 

My goal is to make sure the Knicks, Pistons or Celtics are champs in the East next year and that the Lakers will be able to go for their 5th championship in a row. What I'd like to see is that fifth come with the Knicks and then we can let the Lakers fall back to the pack out west and let the Rockets or Suns rise to lose to a East Coast team in 2005.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

David, Could you *PLEASE* see that the Cleveland Cavaliers get LeBron James.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *David, Could you PLEASE see that the Cleveland Cavaliers get LeBron James.  *


No problem. We do put star players in small cities. We just don't give them a supporting cast. Look at Toronto, Orlando and Houston.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Commish sure is fan friendly by posting here while the Nets/C's game was still in progress. 

Should Jack of been kicked out of the arena last Friday for the outburst at the refs in the 2nd quarter after Shaq's 3rd foul? If so, would there have been a riot in Los Angeles? 

Why does Steve Javie have a 15 year vendetta against the Lakers?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *Commish sure is fan friendly by posting here while the Nets/C's game was still in progress. *



NBA, its "Fantastic"... 


> *
> Should Jack of been kicked out of the arena last Friday for the outburst at the refs in the 2nd quarter after Shaq's 3rd foul? If so, would there have been a riot in Los Angeles?*


We do no believe Jack should have been kicked out. He is very important to us and having him on the sidelines is critical to our TV production. I would have taken care of any Ref or official who would have kicked him out. 


> *
> Why does Steve Javie have a 15 year vendetta against the Lakers? *


He is part of our policy to make it look like the "fix" isn't in. We have some people out there whose job it is to be critical of the Lakers to keep the average joe in line.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh Mr Stern,

If you want to fix the Knicks, have their GM, Scott Layden, get a clue as to how to use a salry cap!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HarryD _
> *Oh Mr Stern,
> 
> If you want to fix the Knicks, have their GM, Scott Layden, get a clue as to how to use a salry cap! *


This will all be taken care of. Don't worry about it at all. We have plans to resolve all the problems with the Knicks franchise.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, David Stern, how about improving the quality of the officiating?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *Hey, David Stern, how about improving the quality of the officiating? *


Why? They do what I want them too... I don't want free thinkers as my refs....


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

I hope all you laker haters are getting ready for a big let down tonight 
Lakers in seven....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Even though I am a Kings fan, it would be interesting if the top two teams who are expected to win the title (Kings and Lakers) were eliminated. This might shake up the NBA series and make things more interesting.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

EAT THAT LA! HA! HA! HA! HA!

No 4-Peat. SORRY!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Like I said. No 4 Peat.

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Oh, Boy! This stinks! It's going to be tough going to work tomorrow! No spark = no defense again. What are the" commisioner's" thoughts on this one? Go Ducks! Quack, Quack!!!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I thought Kobe said they could "turn it on" at will when it matters.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh, David Stern, what are you going to do now? Lakers are out, but the Kings and Dallas have a do-or-die game on Saturday night.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I suspect we don't hear from the "commisioner" anymore. I'm wondering if Don Cherry and David Stern is the same person?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

We decided that we need a team from the east to win this year. TV markets show that a tired laker team would not work well on ABC. We are going to push for the Nets to get the NY fans ready for the Knicks next year.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Tired Lakers team would work well if they didn't start the games at 5pm PT in downtown Los Angeles on a Thursday night. Given that, we had no depth, period! Fox getting hurt hurt the team too much. Horry had a bad playoff series too. 

East as in Texas or East as in East Coast East? Which team is going to win it all? 

I pick the winner of the Dallas/Sac game 7 tomorrow night to win it all.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm going with the bunny w/ the pancake on its head...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

We felt that if the Lakers won this year, it would diminish the regular season. If people stop going to games, we are in trouble.


----------

